# Rear leg/thigh wrap HELP!!!



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm hoping someone here can help me out! Scout had a tumor removed from his upper rear leg last Friday (7/7) and his incision is quite long. we are having some issues with his stitches and took him back in. The tech that was in the clinic wrapped it and said to leave it wrapped for at least 48 hours. The wrapping they did at the clinic didn't last more than an hour before it slid down to his foot. I have been trying to wrap it since last Friday night, but because of where the incision is on his upper back leg, NOTHING i do will keep any type of wrapping or bandaging in place, it quickly slides right off. Compression bandages, cohesive wraps, tape directly onto shaved skin and surrounding fur...nothing has worked and I'm rapidly becoming a lunatic! Has anyone come up with a method that would keep a bandage on in this spot for more than 5 minutes? I would love any and all suggestions!
Thanks, 
Jami


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hard to imagine without seeing, but what comes to mind is putting on a pair of boy's undies backwards w the tail through the fly--- and then taping or pinning the wrap to the undies.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Do you still need to keep it wrapped??? You said they said last Friday to keep it wrapped for 48 hours. Maybe you just need to be sure he can't get to the incision using an e-collar or cone? I would call the vet and check.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Perhaps a tube sock or long sleeve shirt sleeve over both legs and tied together with something over the rear?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Try a surgical onsie....ordered mine from tulane











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a brilliant solution to the problem! I've never seen one of these before. Thanks, jennretz.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

If you can't find a "onsie" try making the top wrap spiral from the "knee" upward and then over the back and loosely wrap around the thigh on the opposite side. This will keep the bandage from sliding down and is not overly restrictive. Here's an illustration based on the bandaging a shoulder wound but the concept works for the thigh as well. Good luck.
How to Wrap a Dog?s Shoulder (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------

